# Transfer switch setup....MC kosher?



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

No offense,, but don't journeymen also do residential or are you all stuck doing other stuff?

BTW,, welcome to ET


----------



## Tec (Nov 26, 2012)

Hey IBEW 164, I am out of 102 but I have spent much of my career in your territory.

You will catch a lot of hell here for talking about sideworking, but don't let them bother you.

MC may work for you. NJ could be kinda weird. I would just run a piece of EMT out of the top as a sleeve and put a connector with bushing at the top. Then run 10-3 romex across the ceiling and down the EMT sleeve. That will give you protection for much less than running MC the entire way.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

There's not much more hack than pulling 10/3 romex through conduit. That must be a union thing.


----------



## IBEW 164 (Nov 26, 2012)

We have an A and a B program. A guys like myself are commercial/industrial etc. the B guys are residential. So no I have never seen a residential home while at work. 

And I was under the impression that even though the ceiling was no longer considered an area where "physical damage" could readily occur that I was unable to run romex exposed on the Sheetrock surface. 

I'm just looking for a few different opinions and suggestions here. 

I could just pipe it but would rather not. I suppose to "could" sleeve the vertical run then go to a connector and proceed. And then once again hit a 1900 box before sleeving it through the wall. 

The existing work has all romex pulled along the ceilings but that was over 15 years ago so with new work I want to make sure that all is well.


----------



## IBEW 164 (Nov 26, 2012)

mcclary's electrical said:


> There's not much more hack than pulling 10/3 romex through conduit. That must be a union thing.


Must not be union bc the only time I see romex on the job is for temp lighting. But thanks for taking a cheap shot. I'd like to stay on subject here with actual intelligent replies. Thanks.


----------



## Tec (Nov 26, 2012)

mcclary's electrical said:


> There's not much more hack than pulling 10/3 romex through conduit. That must be a union thing.


What is wrong with sleeving romex in a piece of pipe for protection?? :blink:


BTW< thanks for posting those pictures of your Generac installs


----------



## Tec (Nov 26, 2012)

IBEW 164 said:


> And I was under the impression that even though the ceiling was no longer considered an area where "physical damage" could readily occur that I was unable to run romex exposed on the Sheetrock surface.


 That's up to your inspector. You're not getting inspected, right? Don't worry about it. Just protect it coming out of the TS.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Tec said:


> What is wrong with sleeving romex in a piece of pipe for protection?? :blink:
> 
> BTW< thanks for posting those pictures of your Generac installs


Short sleeve is fine. 60' of romex inside conduit is hackwork for sure. If i run conduit, you can bet I'm pulling thwn.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I am guessing it is easier to "find" a piece of 10-3 MC. So in that case I wouldn't want to run conduit either.
Out of curiosity does sixty feet of 10-3MC fit in a lunchbox?:laughing::laughing:


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> I am guessing it is easier to "find" a piece of 10-3 MC. So in that case I wouldn't want to run conduit either.
> Out of curiosity does sixty feet of 10-3MC fit in a lunchbox?:laughing::laughing:


 tuc under arm pit....and spin spin spin....:laughing:...winter coats rule....


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

I think it is sickening how lightly you all treat stealing from a contractor. 

If you are going to side job and steal work from legitimate contractors, at least don't steal the material.


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

MC needs "protection from physical damage" just like NM.


----------



## IBEW 164 (Nov 26, 2012)

So just bc I'm union, now I steal from the Contractor? You guys are ridiculous. Hmm, lets see. Pull MC and done. Or bend 1, 2, 3, possibly 4 90's. now
Add a pulling point for a little dinky run Bc any offset from that point forward is beyond 360*. 

Perhaps those reading this thread would have seen me say its a freebie. As in making no money. As in, whatever is fastest and easiest Is what will be done. As in whatever I tell him to buy is what he buys. As in he is an unemployed veteran, with a wife and kids. As in how many of you are gonna do it for free
Bc it's the right damn thing to do?

But hey it's Monday night, and it's easier to act like a third grader grader and make union jokes. I'd put my training and experience up against anyone. But hey I'd be jealous of a guy who's the best at what he does, who gets paid
Twice what I do, has healthcare, a pension, an annuity, and so on and so on. 

Oh wait. My father and uncle are both retired electricians in their 70's. both were non union and both had to work almost 40 years before they could retire. Both Insisted i go union.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

IBEW 164 said:


> So just bc I'm union, now I steal from the Contractor? You guys are ridiculous. Hmm, lets see. Pull MC and done. Or bend 1, 2, 3, possibly 4 90's. now
> Add a pulling point for a little dinky run Bc any offset from that point forward is beyond 360*.
> 
> Perhaps those reading this thread would have seen me say its a freebie. As in making no money. As in, whatever is fastest and easiest Is what will be done. As in whatever I tell him to buy is what he buys. As in he is an unemployed veteran, with a wife and kids. As in how many of you are gonna do it for free
> ...


My comment was not directed at you and I meant to specify that.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Just run the MC and quit preaching to the choir.:no:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

John said:


> Just run the MC and quit preaching to the choir.:no:


 

You aint kidding. What a drama queen. I think he beats MX slick, eejack, or brother Noah.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> You aint kidding. What a drama queen. I think he beats MX slick, eejack, or brother Noah.


Navy term.....FNG.:whistling2:


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I like how he tells how well trained and smart he is after he asked a question my 1 year apprentice could answer.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> I like how he tells how well trained and smart he is after he asked a question my 1 year apprentice could answer.


 


Yeah, and this statement

" I'm a Journeyman electrician and thus deal
With mainly large commercial work. "


is pretty silly.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

full moon out...
View attachment 19448


----------



## Elephante (Nov 16, 2011)

IBEW 164 said:


> Doing a simple transfer switch for a neighbor. I've done a ton of these things. However like always running romex on the wall is a no no. The way I interpret the code is that MC is fine to be surface mounted as long as it is not subject to physical damage. I have a 5 foot vertical run from the TS to the ceiling and from there the cable will hug the ceiling until going through one Sheetrock wall and ultimately penetrate through to the outdoor L1430
> Inlet.
> 
> It's all 10-3, and total run is 67 feet. I'm a Journeyman electrician and thus deal
> ...


 I say get some 2in rigid pipe and run 1/0 copper. seriously just run pvc and thwn and call it a day.if you are doing this from the bottom of your heart do it right.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Real industrial guys run MI cable.......


Or Robroy. And they weld unistrut to the drywall to make it secure and all. And then they figure out some math stuff for big motor windings. And then they go to the hall to see all the brothers there, and get some stickers for their hardhats.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

IBEW 164 said:


> So just bc I'm union, now I steal from the Contractor? You guys are ridiculous. .


Ridiculous is an IBEW J-man asking infantile questions here

~CS~


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> I like how he tells how well trained and smart he is after he asked a question my 1 year apprentice could answer.


But, smart enough to ask a question. :whistling2:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Yeah, and this statement
> 
> " I'm a Journeyman electrician and thus deal
> With mainly large commercial work. "
> ...


In all fairness, I didn't even touch a piece of Romex until I was a journeyman by myself on a service truck. We usually are placed on big jobs as apprentices and only see pipe and wire.
Somehow, I make a decent living and have never roped a house.

Resi work here was never really done by electricians but by piece workers that have monkey see monkey do training. We could not really compete against someone willing to rough a house for $2 an outlet. This piece worker scenario was transferred into high rise buildings when smurf tube became popular. 

At one point, we had contractors legally Importing labor by stating that they couldn't find trained electricians here. Fact was, the "trained" electricians, union and non- union, were not even considered as they wanted more than minimum wage. This went on until the recession hit right after W Bush was elected and the dot com/ 911 / recession hit and work became very scarce.
Once the imported labor story broke and the cameras showed up, they stopped the job and sent the visa workers back. 

I really think they took them to a local park and set them free.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

so who's bad is this jrannis?

~CS~


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I'll even give you a hint....

IAEI, as well as state electrical orgs (MECA, VECA, etc) all lobby for the _'great resi divide'_ 

but they've no where even near the $$$ the IBEW does....

~CS~


----------

